# Reles comunes de 12V , cuanta tension soportan en sus terminales de contacto?



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 18, 2009)

hola a todos! como bien dice el titulo Reles comunes de 12V , cuanta tension soportan en sus terminales de contacto? Tengo un rele Metaltex AS1RC2 de 12V y en sus terminales (tiene 3) usando solo 2 quiero manejar 220V y no mas de 1A, este aguantara? Por favor respondanme si o no, ya se que podria haberlo echo con triacs o optos pero busque la maneja mas sensilla. saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2009)

Que tal si mirás las inscripciones que normalmente están en la "tapa" de arriba del relay...  

Ahí siempre dice la capacidad de corte de CA y la de CC. En ambas se indican la corriente que se corta y la tensión a la que se lo hace. La capacidad de corte en CC siempre es bastante inferior a la de CA, por que no existen cruces por cero que apaguen el arco en los contactos.

Si no dice en el relay (muyyyy raro) habrá que mandar un mail a la fábrica...si es que existe   

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 18, 2009)

No no dice nada
me voy a fijar en el señor google
saludos y gracias


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 18, 2009)

busque en internet y encontre que aguanta 10A entre sus terminales, mi amplificador no consume mas de 500ma (el transformador en el primario) pero son 220V hay q ver si se aguanta eso
esperemos q si, saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2009)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> busque en internet y encontre que aguanta 10A entre sus terminales, mi amplificador no consume mas de 500ma (el transformador en el primario) pero son 220V hay q ver si se aguanta eso
> esperemos q si, saludos!



Si son 10 Amp en alterna estás hecho, pero buscá si es para 250V o 125V, por que si es para 125V entonces son 5 Amp para 250V...pero igual te anda.

Estuve viendo en la caja de cachivaches y tengo como 14 relays de 12 volts, con dos metaltex (al menos eso dicen) entre ellos y en *todos* me aparece la capacidad de corte de CC y CA. Que raro que en el tuyo no venga...

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya seeee
sabes que pasa q los saque de un estabilizador , nose si tenia como una etiqueta arriba, capas q ahi lo decia, es cuadrado negro ? saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2009)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> ya seeee
> sabes que pasa q los saque de un estabilizador , nose si tenia como una etiqueta arriba, capas q ahi lo decia, es cuadrado negro ? saludos



Tal vez se lo hayan borrado...por que viene escrito en el plástico, no tiene nada pegado. De todas formas, los valores que te menciono son mas o menos estándar para los relays comunes que venden en Argentina, y si es de un estabilizador, no creo que ande muy lejos de eso.

Esta es le web de Metaltex donde primero encontré los relays: http://www.metaltex.com.br/espanhol/classe.asp?classe=Componentes

Fijate si hay alguno que se parezca, por que no encuentro la línea AS que tiene el tuyo, pero hay varios parecidos.

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 19, 2009)

si me fije alguno parecido y aguantan 220V tranca, muchas gracias por la colavoracion, saludos! despues comento como funciono, saludos!


----------

